# Schwarz-Gelb reduziert Wehrpflicht auf 6 Monate



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

Quelle : http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,657011,00.html

Schwarz-Gelb plant die Wehrpflicht von 9 auf 6 Monate zu reduzieren. CDU/CSU wollen an der Wehrpflicht festhalten, die FDP will eine Berufsarmee, dies ist nun der Kompromiss.

Da ich selber beim Bund bin halte ich diese Entwicklung für sehr schlecht. Man kann den Wehrpflichtigen dann kaum noch sinnvolle Ausbildungen geben, da sie so schnell wieder ausscheiden.

- 3 Monate Grundausbildung
- 1 Monat Dienstpostenausbildung
- 2 Wochen Urlaub
- 2 Wochen für die Entlassungstermine

Macht 5 Monate !!!! Demnach hat man ganze 4 Wochen etwas von dem Soldaten ! Den W9ern konnte man noch gut was beibringen... zumindest das sie mit dem Gerät umgehen konnten aber bei 6 Monaten halte ich sowas für absolut unmöglich.
Berufsarmee wäre da deutlich sinnvoller.

Auf der anderen Seite : Im vergangenen Jahr wurden nur 15% aller Wehrpflichtigen gezogen, mit der W6 Regel würde man diese Zahl auf 30% erhöhen wodurch mehr Zeitsoldaten geworben werden können, da die Masse sich aus den Wehrpflichtigen rekrutiert. Ausserdem würde das ganze System etwas fairer erscheinen, denn manche können nicht verstehen, das sie Wehrdienst leisten müssen, die 5 Freunde (Alle T1 gemustert) aber nicht !

Der Zivildienst wird übrigens dann auch auf 6 Monate gekürzt und u.a. das rote Kreuz befürchtet einen dramatischen Kostenanstieg.

Was meint ihr dazu ? Hab lange überlegt ob ich sowas hier zur Diskussion bringe aber so ein Thema betrifft ja einen Grossteil der Buffed.de Community und der Thread zur Bundestagswahl bestand ja auch zu 50% aus recht guten Beiträgen


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

ich bin wen für berufsarmee (wer zum bund will so da hin) und auch abschaffung der wehrpflicht


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Oktober 2009)

Vollkommene Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht, meine Meinung.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (23. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung sollte die Wehrpflicht komplett abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Da ich selber beim Bund bin halte ich diese Entwicklung für sehr schlecht. Man kann den Wehrpflichtigen dann kaum noch sinnvolle Ausbildungen geben, da sie so schnell wieder ausscheiden.


Ob nun 6 Monate oder 9 Monate. Die 3 Monate bringen es am Ende auch nicht. Wer wirklich beim Bund bleiben will bleibt halt. Ich sehe da absolut kein Problem.

Btw, ich bin für eine Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht. Wer in die Armee will kann gehen, wer nicht will halt nicht und Ruhe ist. In anderen Ländern funktioniert es auch einwandfrei.


----------



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

3 Monate machen eine Menge aus. Ich bin in der Fernmeldetruppe und die Ausbildung der Rekruten am Gerät dauert 1 Monat. Aber danach müssen die Leute trotzdem noch ne Zeit mit dem Gerät arbeiten bis sie es beherrschen. Aber so kann man sich immerhin 2 Monate lang auf die Leute verlassen, das sie ihre Aufgaben beherrschen !

Mir wird schwindelig, wenn ich mir vorstelle mit W6er auf eine Übung zu fahren. Da muss ich meinen Fernmeldetrupp vermutlich komplett selber aufbauen und die Rekruten schauen mir dabei zu....

Momentan isses so, das die Wehrpflichtigen so in den letzten 2 Monaten, also Monat 8 und 9 richtig gut werden. Man merkt, das sie ihre Aufgaben beherrschen und so ist es jedes mal Schade, wenn man die guten Leute verliert. (von den nicht so begabten rede ich mal nicht, da ist man froh, das man sie los ist)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Oktober 2009)

ich bin auch dafür das man die wehrpflicht besser abschafft
das ist alles nur verlorene zeit die man besser mit familie und berufsrelevanten fortbildungen verbringen könnte


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Vollkommene Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht, meine Meinung.




Deine Meinung vertrete ich. /sign


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> 3 Monate machen eine Menge aus. Ich bin in der Fernmeldetruppe und die Ausbildung der Rekruten am Gerät dauert 1 Monat. Aber danach müssen die Leute trotzdem noch ne Zeit mit dem Gerät arbeiten bis sie es beherrschen. Aber so kann man sich immerhin 2 Monate lang auf die Leute verlassen, das sie ihre Aufgaben beherrschen !
> 
> Mir wird schwindelig, wenn ich mir vorstelle mit W6er auf eine Übung zu fahren. Da muss ich meinen Fernmeldetrupp vermutlich komplett selber aufbauen und die Rekruten schauen mir dabei zu....
> 
> Momentan isses so, das die Wehrpflichtigen so in den letzten 2 Monaten, also Monat 8 und 9 richtig gut werden. Man merkt, das sie ihre Aufgaben beherrschen und so ist es jedes mal Schade, wenn man die guten Leute verliert. (von den nicht so begabten rede ich mal nicht, da ist man froh, das man sie los ist)


Mag zwar schön und gut sein, aber will das überhaupt jeder? Einigen interessiert die Sache nicht mal, die anderen machen es vllt. weil es Pflicht ist. Wenn jemand wirklich am Bund interessiert ist bleibt der länger als 6 Monate. Ein Teil wird es auch ziemlich sicher vergessen, was sie dort gelernt haben.


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

abschaffen is mist, wer net zum Bund will soll halt Zivi machen!


----------



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja, hast recht, hab zu sehr aus der Sicht eines Soldaten geschrieben.

Naja, wenn auf 6 Monate reduziert wird, bin ich mir sicher, das die Wehrpflicht in den nächsten 10 Jahren komplett fällt. Evtl. sogar schon in 4 Jahren, sollte es dort einen Regierungswechsel geben,  denn die CDU ist die einzige Partei, die noch an der Wehrpflicht festhalten will.

Momentan bin ich in den Niederlanden tätig und da ist es auch recht interessant, denn die haben ja eine Berufsarmee. Von der Ausstattung und Service (Verpflegung, Kleidung, Ausrüstung) geht es denen deutlich besser. Dagegen ist das Militär überall präsent. Schalt den Fernseher ein und du siehst Werbung für die "Königliche Luchtmacht" etc.


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

"Für den König" brüllen kommt immer gut auf dem Schlachtfeld... 

"Für Merkel und die Gelbe-Scheinheilige-Lügenbratze" dagegen eher... naja ^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> (nicht missverstehen, ich bin nicht schwulenfeindlich, ich kann blos Westerwelle net ausstehen)



Kein Grund trotzdem als "beleidigung" seine sexualität (noch dazu als 'Tucke') zu verwenden.

Ich finde die Verkürzung ist schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Kein Grund trotzdem als "beleidigung" seine sexualität (noch dazu als 'Tucke') zu verwenden.
> 
> Ich finde die Verkürzung ist schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung


hm ok ich editiers


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

Okay ich denke mal das sich niemand stolz dazu bekennen könnte eine Lügenbratze zusein,
 und somit sich keiner beleidigt fühlt, ausser guido wenn ers liest^^


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand auch so wiederlich wie er am Vortag zu den Wahlen beim Raab einen auf "Piratenpartei in groß" gemacht hatt >_>

einfach um aus der Richtung noch par Stimmen zu quetschen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Oktober 2009)

ja ich hasse westerwelle auch^^
das mit dem scheinheiligen getue kann ich nur unterstreichen


----------



## Rethelion (23. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja ich hasse westerwelle auch^^
> das mit dem scheinheiligen getue kann ich nur unterstreichen



Von mir aus könnte die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft werden. Sehe es nämlich nicht ein nach meiner Ausbildung 6-9Monate meiner Zeit zu verschwenden.
Zum einem habe ich mich dann gerade richtig eingearbeitet und wenn ich wieder weg muss vergesse ich vieles wieder und vieles verändert sich in der Zwischenzeit.
Aber viel wichtiger, ich sehe keinen Sinn hinter dem ganzem. Außer Steuergelder zu verschwenden bringt die ganze Wehrpflicht eh nichts.


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Außer Steuergelder zu verschwenden bringt die ganze Wehrpflicht eh nichts.


Stichwort Zivildienst, kann ne wertvolle Erfahrung sein.


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *kann*



_Das stimmt.._


----------



## Perkone (23. Oktober 2009)

Hmm bei uns ist die Wehrpflicht schon ewig auf 6 Monate, Schland hinkt da wohl hinterher *g*


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das stimmt.._


ich habs als eine empfunden.


----------



## vollmi (24. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja, hast recht, hab zu sehr aus der Sicht eines Soldaten geschrieben.
> 
> Naja, wenn auf 6 Monate reduziert wird, bin ich mir sicher, das die Wehrpflicht in den nächsten 10 Jahren komplett fällt. Evtl. sogar schon in 4 Jahren, sollte es dort einen Regierungswechsel geben,  denn die CDU ist die einzige Partei, die noch an der Wehrpflicht festhalten will.
> 
> Momentan bin ich in den Niederlanden tätig und da ist es auch recht interessant, denn die haben ja eine Berufsarmee. Von der Ausstattung und Service (Verpflegung, Kleidung, Ausrüstung) geht es denen deutlich besser. Dagegen ist das Militär überall präsent. Schalt den Fernseher ein und du siehst Werbung für die "Königliche Luchtmacht" etc.



Die Berufsarmee ist aber auch nicht grad billig, wenn man eine ähnliche Truppenstärke will wie jetzt. Kann DE sich sowas leisten?

Und zum Thema das man nichts lernt. Wir haben hier grad mal 3 Monate Rekrutenschule gemacht, danach konnte jeder seinen Panzer/Funkgerät/Pferd bedienen. und nach zwei bzw einem Jahr gibts n dreiwöchigen Kurs um das zeug wieder zu festigen und das dann einfach bis man dreissig ist.
Funktioniert auch.

mfG René


----------



## Hubautz (24. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mir wird schwindelig, wenn ich mir vorstelle mit W6er auf eine Übung zu fahren. Da muss ich meinen Fernmeldetrupp vermutlich komplett selber aufbauen und die Rekruten schauen mir dabei zu....


Meine erste Übung sind wir damals mit 3 Füchsen (frisch von der Grundausbildung) und einem Feldwebel gefahren. Hat auch geklappt. So furchtbar kompliziert ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht.
Ich kann das nur aus einem gewissen zeitlichen Abstand beurteilen. Früher (W15) waren die 3 Monate Grundausbildung aus folgendermaßen zusammengesetzt: ein Monat Hemden falten und Spind richtig einräumen, ein Monat grüne Ausbildung und ein Monat Ausbildung am technischen Gerät. (Ich war auch Funker). Grundsätzlich waren die Voraussetzungen für die Funkerei nach der Grundausbildung schon da. 
Von den restlichen 12 Monaten, waren 10 Gammeln. Wenn nun die Bedingungen so geschaffen werden würden, dass in den 3 Monaten nach der Grundausbildung konsequent Übungen gefahren werden, sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem.
Wenn man aus dem Laden raus ist, hat man die Hälfte nach spätestens einem Jahr eh wieder vergessen. Ob ich 3, 6 oder 12 Monate dabei war ist völlig wumpe, wenn ich mich ein paar Jahre nicht damit beschäftigt habe.
Persönlich wäre ich für die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht. Eine Armee aus Zeit- und Berufssoldaten, wobei garantiert wird, dass jeder eine Ausbildung machen kann, mit der er (oder sie) später auch im Real Life etwas anfangen kann. (Nicht nur einen Hilfspolitessenjob für ehemalige Oberfelds).


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. Oktober 2009)

ich finde auch die wehrpflicht sollte man abschaffen. gerade jetzt wo es so schwer ist nen ausbildungsplatz zu finden, hat man nochmals einen nachteil.
die firmen nehmen doch lieber jemanden der ausgemustert ist, als jemanden der mittendrin seine ausbildung pausieren muss um zum bund/sozialdienst zu gehen.
bzw das derjenige dann nach der ausbildung nicht direkt übernommen werden kann.

vorallem dreist ist ja, das nur männer das ganze machen müssen. entweder alle oder niemand.

ich bin froh ausgemustert worden zu sein.


und ich glaube nicht das es so viel weniger zivildienstleistende geben würde. die meisten sind doch sowie nur irgendwo und arbeiten sowenig wie möglich. denn gekündigt werden kann man ja nicht.
da sind leute die ein soziales jahr machen (davon gibt es einige, viele finden ja nicht gleich nen ausbildungsplatz). da muss man sich auch anstrengen, denn hier kann man schnell rausfliegen.
gut es würde weniger personen geben, aber dafür mehr leute die sich auch bemühen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und ich glaube nicht das es so viel weniger zivildienstleistende geben würde. die meisten sind doch sowie nur irgendwo und arbeiten sowenig wie möglich. denn gekündigt werden kann man ja nicht.
> da sind leute die ein soziales jahr machen (davon gibt es einige, viele finden ja nicht gleich nen ausbildungsplatz). da muss man sich auch anstrengen, denn hier kann man schnell rausfliegen.
> gut es würde weniger personen geben, aber dafür mehr leute die sich auch bemühen.



Glaubst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du nichts tust oder nur scheiße, kannst du aus der Stelle fliegen und musst entweder innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen eine neue haben oder du kriegst Post von der Bundeswehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es würde massiv weniger Zivis geben, weil die meisten es wirklich nur machen, weil sie es müssen und sonst ihren faulen fetten Arsch nicht in Lüfte bewegen würden um etwas zu tun was anderen helfen könnte...

Und es würde nicht weniger Leute geben die sich "bemühen" es wird weniger Leute geben, die nach kurzer Zeit vollkommen ausgebrannt sind, weil sie plötzlich die Arbeit von 10 anderen mit machen müssen... (Ich geh einfach mal blauäugig naiv davon aus das es doch soviele wirklich freiwillige gibt)


----------



## Knallfix (24. Oktober 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich finde auch die wehrpflicht sollte man abschaffen. gerade jetzt wo es so schwer ist nen ausbildungsplatz zu finden, hat man nochmals einen nachteil.
> die firmen nehmen doch lieber jemanden der ausgemustert ist, als jemanden der mittendrin seine ausbildung pausieren muss um zum bund/sozialdienst zu gehen.
> bzw das derjenige dann nach der ausbildung nicht direkt übernommen werden kann.



während der ausbildung wird niemand eingezogen und sollte nach der ausbildung die bundeswehr kommen, lässt man sich vom arbeitgeber die unabkömmlichkeit bescheinigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber so ändern sich die Zeiten, früher zu Kaisers Zeiten fing jedes Vorstellungsgespräch mit "Wo hamse den jedient?" an ^^


----------



## Stancer (24. Oktober 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die Berufsarmee ist aber auch nicht grad billig, wenn man eine ähnliche Truppenstärke will wie jetzt. Kann DE sich sowas leisten?
> 
> Und zum Thema das man nichts lernt. Wir haben hier grad mal 3 Monate Rekrutenschule gemacht, danach konnte jeder seinen Panzer/Funkgerät/Pferd bedienen. und nach zwei bzw einem Jahr gibts n dreiwöchigen Kurs um das zeug wieder zu festigen und das dann einfach bis man dreissig ist.
> Funktioniert auch.
> ...



Momentan hat die Bundeswehr etwa 250.000 Soldaten, davon etwa 50.000 Wehrdienstleistende.

Bei einer Berufsarmee würde die Stärke vermutlich auf 175.000 bis 200.000 sinken. Das Ausbildungssegment (also Rekrutenausbildung) kann dann deutlich abgespeckt werden, da deutlich weniger Soldaten ausgebildet werden müssen. Eine Berufsarmee wäre dazu auch professioneller, da die Soldaten für mindestens 4 Jahre dabei wären. Man kann die Leute also deutlich intensiver ausbilden.
Die Ausrüstung würde sich vermutlich auch verbessern. Die Kosten für Ausrüstung und Kleidung sind durch die Wehrpflichtigen sehr hoch, da die Ausrüstung alle 9 Monate in neue Hände kommt und dies erhöht den Verschleiss deutlich. Wehrpflichtige gehen meistens auch nicht so pfleglich mit der Ausrüstung um. Was man dann einspart kann man dann in bessere Ausrüstung investieren.

Also rein vom Unterhalt her reicht der Wehretat (momentan glaube ich 29Mrd. problemlos). Das was die Kosten aber extrem in die Höhe treiben wird, sind die Anwerbungskosten. Es müsste viel stärkere Anwerbung betrieben werden, inklusive Werbespots auf Privatsendern zur Hauptsendezeit. Man bräuchte auch sehr viel mehr Person, das sich um die Anwerbung kümmert.
Das Werbesegment würde die Bw vermutlich jedes Jahr einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag kosten !


----------



## Hubautz (24. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also rein vom Unterhalt her reicht der Wehretat (momentan glaube ich 29Mrd. problemlos).
> 
> Das Werbesegment würde die Bw vermutlich jedes Jahr einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag kosten !



Da kommt es ja dann auch nicht mehr drauf an.
Wie gesagt, lasst die Leute beim Bund was anständiges lernen, sodass sie hinterher im Zivilleben einen Job bekommen, dann sehe ich dem relativ gelassen entgegen.


----------



## dacarl (24. Oktober 2009)

Ein Wehrpflichtiger mit so kurzer Ausbildung ist doch letztlich reines Kanonenfutter. Zumal man die Leute im V-Fall eh nochmal komplett neu Ausbilden müsste, an Waffe und Gerät. Ich finde aber auch der Zivildienst sollte nicht weg fallen, weil der einfach Sinn macht. Sowohl für die Gesellschaft als auch für für den Zivi. Deswegen gibt es für mich nur 2 Denkbare Szenarien.

1.) 12 Monate Wehrpflicht/Zivi

oder

2.) Berufsarmee und für alle anderen 6 Monate Zivildienst für alle.


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Fuer eine Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht - fuer eine Berufsarmee. Die meisten europaeischen Laender haben diesen Schritt hinter sich oder sind dabei - nur D. tut sich schwer. Und nein - die Gesellschaft ist nicht auf Zivis angewiesen. Viele dieser Stellen koennten genauso gut "richtige" Arbeitsstellen sein. In D. sind die Leute (im Vergleich zu vielen europaeischen Nachbarn) eh schon deutlich spaeter mit ihrer Ausbildung fertig - da muss man ihnen nicht noch zusaetzliche Verzoegerungen in den Weg bauen...


----------



## Ol@f (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Verkürzung der Wehrpflicht auf 6+1 Monate (noch ist m.W. nicht ganz raus, wie das mit dem Urlaubsanspruch geregelt werden soll: Die Union stellt sich zumindest 6 Monate reine Dienstzeit vor) empfinde ich als Schritt in die richtige Richtung um mittelfristig die Wehrpflicht als solche abzuschaffen.

Damit fällt dann auch endlich diese Ausnahme weg, die nur bei der Wehrpflicht besteht: Niemand kann sonst zu einer Tätigkeit gezwungen werden (Freiheit der Berufswahl). Zwar kann ein tauglich gemusterter junger Mann den Dienst an der Waffe verweigern, muss dann aber einen Ersatzdienst leisten, zudem er dann gezwungen wird.

Aus jenem eben genannten Grund kann z.B. kein "verpflichtendes soziales Jahr" eingeführt werden. Dass es eine Verpflichtung zum Zivildienst als Ausnahmeregelung zum Wehrdienst gibt, hängt nur an dieser "Besonderheit" der Wehrpflicht... 

Darüber hinaus sollte man sich mal die Menschen- und Bürgerrechte für Wehr- und Zivildienstleistende anschauen. Wenn man mal nachliest, auf welche Rechte man so alles keinen Anspruch mehr hat, fragt man sich schon, wo man gelandet ist...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin für die abschaffung der wehrpflicht. eh nur rausgeschmissenes geld. ich war zwar selbst w9er, mir würde es jedoch nicht im traum einfallen, mit der waffe aufs feld zu ziehen um mein land zu verteidigen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Oktober 2009)

grml... das kommt für mich zu spät ^^
fang am 1.07.10 an, damit ich zum Sommersemester reinkann.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Oktober 2009)

Hmm


Wehrpflicht abschaffen, allgemeine Zivildienstpflicht für 9 Monate, Berufsarmee/Wehrdienst für Freiwillige. 
Das ist gut, der Rest ist Unsinn imho


----------



## Magickevin (25. Oktober 2009)

Das tolle ist das ich nicht Wehrpflichtig bin da ich als W registriert bin und sie trotz mehrfacher Anschrift nichts geändert haben^^

Aber ich finde auch die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht wäre ne gute sache


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Stichwort Zivildienst, kann ne wertvolle Erfahrung sein.


Recht haste. Es war vielleicht nicht immer eine einfache Zeit, aber man kann viel für´s Leben lernen wenn man sich um Alte, körperlich Benachteiligte und Behinderte kümmern soll. Natürlich kam der Zivildienst für mich auch zu einer ungünstigen Zeit (nach der Ausbildung mit Job in Aussicht), aber im Nachhinein hat es mir doch einiges gebracht.

Ob man die Wehrpflicht vollständig abschaffen sollte... keine Ahnung. Man sollte es den Jungs vielleicht einfacher machen und sie wählen lassen (also ohne seitenlange aus den Fingern gesogene Begründung warum sie den Dienst an der Waffe ablehnen), ob sie Zeit an der Waffe verbringen oder sich in irgendeinem sozialen Bereich engagieren.
Außerdem sollte die "Dienstzeit" anständig bezahlt werden so das man das nicht als Nachteil zum Berufsleben ansehen muß (ich hatte damals so um die 800 DM gekriegt) und niemand sollte zum Dienst gezwungen werden der nach seiner Ausbildung frisch im Beruf steckt. Oder es müßte in so´nem Fall irgendwelche Regelungen geben, daß der Staat dem Arbeitgeber die Ausfallzeit bezahlt und der Wehrpflichtige nach seinen 6 Monaten wieder in seinen alten Job wechseln kann... oder gibt es sowas mittlerweile schon?


----------



## vollmi (25. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich bin für die abschaffung der wehrpflicht. eh nur rausgeschmissenes geld. ich war zwar selbst w9er, mir würde es jedoch nicht im traum einfallen, mit der waffe aufs feld zu ziehen um mein land zu verteidigen.



Wieso nicht? Sind dir deine Mitmenschen nichts wert? Oder erwartest du das andere dich verteidigen im Verteidigungsfalle?

mfG René


----------



## Noxiel (25. Oktober 2009)

Und dabei ist die Wehrpflicht die einzige Pflicht, nebst Steuern, die den mündigen Bürger zum Dienst an der Allgemeinheit verpflichtet wozu er von sich aus ja absolut keinen Bock hat. 

Wenn man diese auch noch abschafft, fällt der Aspekt der "unengentlichen" Solidarität komplett weg. Die USA haben zwar eine Berufsarmee, dort gehört es aber zum guten Ton, dass, sofern möglich, jeder eine Zeit im Militär dient um Dienst am Volke zu tun. So uncool das auch klingt und in das egoistische Selbstempfinden (Ich bin wichtig, nur ich) der Meisten eingreift.

Der Staatsbürger in Uniform, die Fluktuation von neuen Ideen, kulturellen Einflüssen, moralischen und ethischen Gedanken, sowie einer Vermischung aller sozialen Schichten, alles verliert sich in dem vagen Vorteil sechs Monate früher eine Ausbildung anfangen zu können um sich dann gegen zu hohe Steuern, zu wenig Urlaub und zuviele Abgaben beschweren zu können. Das das Echo für eine komplette Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht in diesem Forum so groß ist, lässt mich nur den Kopf schütteln, es zeigt mir nur die Fortführung der voranschreitenden Verwahrlosung von Prinzipien wie sie früher stärker in der Gesellschaft verankert waren. Engagement, Sozialcourage und Uneigennützigkeit.

Die Wehrpflicht ist das legitime Kind der Demokratie.


----------



## Dietrich (26. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dabei ist die Wehrpflicht die einzige Pflicht, nebst Steuern, die den mündigen Bürger zum Dienst an der Allgemeinheit verpflichtet wozu er von sich aus ja absolut keinen Bock hat.
> 
> Wenn man diese auch noch abschafft, fällt der Aspekt der "unengentlichen" Solidarität komplett weg. Die USA haben zwar eine Berufsarmee, dort gehört es aber zum guten Ton, dass, sofern möglich, jeder eine Zeit im Militär dient um Dienst am Volke zu tun. So uncool das auch klingt und in das egoistische Selbstempfinden (Ich bin wichtig, nur ich) der Meisten eingreift.
> 
> ...



Schön geschrieben! 
Da setz ich mal mein *sign* drunter!^^

MfG


----------



## shadow24 (26. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dabei ist die Wehrpflicht die einzige Pflicht, nebst Steuern, die den mündigen Bürger zum Dienst an der Allgemeinheit verpflichtet wozu er von sich aus ja absolut keinen Bock hat.
> 
> Wenn man diese auch noch abschafft, fällt der Aspekt der "unengentlichen" Solidarität komplett weg. Die USA haben zwar eine Berufsarmee, dort gehört es aber zum guten Ton, dass, sofern möglich, jeder eine Zeit im Militär dient um Dienst am Volke zu tun. So uncool das auch klingt und in das egoistische Selbstempfinden (Ich bin wichtig, nur ich) der Meisten eingreift.
> 
> ...


also mit der Verrohung der heutigen Geselschaft und den fehlenden Werten gerade in der heutigen Jugend geb ich dir 100%ig recht und musste mir für diese Meinung hier im Forum auch schon ne ganze Menge verbale Tritte verpassen lassen(zeigt einmal mehr das ich richtig liege)...
aber wie kommst du im dritten Absatz darauf das der "Staatsbürger in Uniform" sechs(?) Monate früher eine Ausbildung anfnagen könnte?
und ausserdem bei einer Berufsarmee würden auch Menschen aus allen sozialen Schichten ihren Dienst antreten,mit ihren Ideen und kulturellen Einflüssen...
und warum ist die Wehrpflicht das legitime Kind der Demokratie????


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

*mit den augen roll*
ohh ja wie sinnig wir schimpfen auf den bösen killerspielen rum und wie sehr sie unsere kinder zu amokläufern ausbilden und auf der anderen seite bringen wir ihnen das schießen bei

naja mir solls rechts ein wenn se mich wollen geh ich hin ansonst juhu!


----------



## Cørradø (26. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und ausserdem bei einer Berufsarmee würden auch Menschen aus allen sozialen Schichten ihren Dienst antreten,mit ihren Ideen und kulturellen Einflüssen...
> und warum ist die Wehrpflicht das legitime Kind der Demokratie????


Ich bin mal so frei...

Bei einer Berufsarmee wäre doch die Tendenz eher gegeben, dass aussichtslose/perspektivenlose junge Menschen den Notnagel "Bundeswehr" wählen... hier: "WoW-Mentalität" (gib mir ne Uniform und Lametta und ich bin wer) bis hin zu "Dach überm Kopf und ne warme Mahlzeit"-Argumentation. 
Von den Bewerbern mit Rambo Ambitionen, Waffennarren und Rechtsextremen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Deshalb sehe ich es nicht, dass in einer Berufsarmee ein Querschnitt durch die Bevolkerung repräsentiert würde (die Zeiten wo ne Offizierslaufbahn mit sozialem Aufstieg verbunden war sind vorbei). 

Und genau der ist es doch, der "das Kind der Demokratie" legitimiert. Dass das Volk, welches die Armee verteidigen soll aus genau dem besteht, nämlich einem Querschnitt durch das eigene Subjekt wie Objekt.
Kein "Staat im Staat", keine Militärhunta, keine Berufsarmee, die halt "ihren Job macht" sondern Bürger mit eigenen Rechten, Interessen und Perspektiven. Dem Interesse z.B. die eigene Freiheit im Notfall auch zu verteidigen oder eben der Einhaltung von Menschenrechten Geltung zu verschaffen. Mit samt der Fluktuation im 10/9-Monate-Rhytmus, wodurch vermieden wird, dass sich ein Gedankengut/Klüngel etabliert.
Was eine auf 6 Monate reduzierte Dienstzeit für Folgen hat kann galube ein Insider wie Stancer (der TE) am besten Skizzieren. Da verlass ich mich auf sein Urteil. Ich persönlich seh ne große Gefahr für das Gesundheitssystem und die Kosten/-erhöhungen die btw, sollten sie erhöht werden, ab 2011 der Arbeitnehmer ALLEINE trägt... schwarz-gelb olé olé! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass es tatsächlich etwas anders aussieht weiss ich auch... dass die BW längst ne Entwicklung zur Unterschichtenarmee begonnen hat. 
Ich sags gerne nochmal, ich finds absolut lächerlich, dass man sich inzwischen schon damit brüstet ausgemustert worden zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würd mich schämen und wenns so gewesen wäre hätt ich das garantiert nie jemandem erzählt... mann wär mir das peinlich untauglich eingestuft worden zu sein. Dabei wird ja nur ein Bruchteil überhaupt nur eingezogen.
Aber so können sich Werte innerhalb einer Generation schon ändern. Es ist chic Behinderungen vorzuweisen*, wenn sie dem Eigennutz dienen, chic Steuern zu hinterziehen... chic Stütze vom Amt abzugreifen und nebenher schwarz zu arbeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Erzählt mir mal, wie das bei Mädels ankommt "Ey ich bin ausgemustert worden... Kurzsichtig, Senkspreizfuß und krumme Wirbelsäule... na Lust aufnen Drink und dann zu mir?" Is sicher ne geile Masche.

Zum Glück ist buffed mit den 15-20 jährigen, die zu Hause bei Mutti wohnen,Fahrrad fahren,ein Standardhandy besitzen und am Standard PC Rollenspiele spielen keine repräsentative Mehrheit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn ob eine Demokratie von Bürgern die lediglich Gesetze befolgen und wo immer es geht zu ihrem Zweck beugen und dehnen, anstatt von Demokraten getragen werden kann wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2009)

Es wird Zeit für eine Berufsarmee. Alle Europäischen Länder machen es vor, nur Deutschland behält die antiquierte Wehrpflicht bei...

Und 6 Monate oder 9 macht da keinen Unterschied. Beides Mist!


----------



## shadow24 (26. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> full text


gut erklärt.danke Corrado...


----------



## vollmi (26. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dass es tatsächlich etwas anders aussieht weiss ich auch... dass die BW längst ne Entwicklung zur Unterschichtenarmee begonnen hat.
> Ich sags gerne nochmal, ich finds absolut lächerlich, dass man sich inzwischen schon damit brüstet ausgemustert worden zu sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich reg mich heute noch drüber auf. Ich hab die Grundausbildung gemacht und dann die Wiederholungskurse jährlich. Einerseits hats mir spass gemacht die Kumpels wiederzusehen anderseits isses was komplett anderes als man Beruflich macht (andere zahlen für Abenteuerurlaub)

Und dann haben sie mich mitten in der Dienstzeit rausgeworfen weil sie mein Diabetes bemerkt haben. Dabei konnte ich locker mithalten, hatte meine Werte ja im Griff. Aber keine Chance, weder Armee noch Zivi.
Das war das erste Mal als mich die Krankheit wirklich generft hat. Und andere versuchen sich mit biegen und brechen kranker zu machen um keinen Dienst der Allgemeinheit leisten zu müssen.

Die soll die erfundenen Krankheiten in zehnfacher Stärke treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

also ich weiß nicht inzwischen habich Einstellung das wenn se mich wollen mach ich mit oder ich krieg t5 (hab probleme mit der hüfte und n schiefen rücken von geburt an) mal sehn. Ich hab im Juli meine Ausbildung beendet und immer noch nix bekommen von den Kameraden schon seltsam :/


----------



## Martel (26. Oktober 2009)

*chic Steuern zu hinterziehen*

--- Naja, zumindest für viele Überlebensnotwenig. Für den eigenen Lebensstil. ( Ob nun gut oder schlecht soll nicht diskutiert werden).


Naja, ich weiß es nicht genau. Bin nie beim Bundgewesen. Abendschule, Kind, Frau da wollte die mich nicht mehr. Zum Glück mein Bruder war dort Ausbilder *Schauder*.

Ich würde es mir fast mehr wünschen dassie es schaffen, mehr Leute ( also Bundeswehr verweigerer ) in den Sozialen Dienst zu stellen, für länger. Sicherlich kennen wir alle Geschichten von den "geilen" Zivil Stellen. Nichts tuen etc. Aber das sind wenn dann ausnahmen. Dann lieber die Steuergelder dahin umleiten und Zivis ordentlich einbinden. Nichts als Jobvernichter, sondern geezielte Unterstützer bei Behindertenwerken, Kinderstationen etc.


Man braucht keine Ausbildung um Kranke Kinder zum lächeln zu bringen. Behinderten durch den Altag zu helfen. 


Bundeswehr mit Wehrpflicht für die die es wollen ja, aber gleichzeitig eine Sozialarbeits Alternative anbieten. Quasi wie jetzt nur besser verteilt. DAs wäre okay.

und die 6 Monate sind zum Teil zu wenig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Oktober 2009)

Das wäre quasi eine Berufsarmee durch die Hintertür

Das System, dass Wehrpflichtige nach ihrer Ausbildung in der Bundeswehr auch sinnvoll eingesetzt werden können, wäre logischerweise dahin.
(..und das ist den entsprechenden Politikern auch klar)

Es ginge dann nur noch darum, den Wehrpflichtigen eine militärische Grundausbildung mit auf den Weg zu geben.
Alles andere würde von "Profis" geregelt.
Und nichts anderes passiert in einer Berufsarmee auch.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dabei ist die Wehrpflicht die einzige Pflicht, nebst Steuern, die den mündigen Bürger zum Dienst an der Allgemeinheit verpflichtet wozu er von sich aus ja absolut keinen Bock hat.



aber nur wieviel prozent? und wieso sollen menschen verpflichtet werden können, das töten zu lernen? wie hilft das der demokratie? schaffen wir doch die wehrpflicht ab und verpflichten die leute zum ... jonglieren lernen?!.  dann haben wir auch ne pflicht. 

was ich sagen will: ne pflicht beibehalten, nur damit man ne pflicht hat ist sinnlos.



> Wenn man diese auch noch abschafft, fällt der Aspekt der "unengentlichen" Solidarität komplett weg. Die USA haben zwar eine Berufsarmee, dort gehört es aber zum guten Ton, dass, sofern möglich, jeder eine Zeit im Militär dient um Dienst am Volke zu tun. So uncool das auch klingt und in das egoistische Selbstempfinden (Ich bin wichtig, nur ich) der Meisten eingreift.



und warum soll das bei uns nicht auch funktionieren?



> Der Staatsbürger in Uniform, die Fluktuation von neuen Ideen, kulturellen Einflüssen, moralischen und ethischen Gedanken, sowie einer Vermischung aller sozialen Schichten, alles verliert sich in dem vagen Vorteil sechs Monate früher eine Ausbildung anfangen zu können um sich dann gegen zu hohe Steuern, zu wenig Urlaub und zuviele Abgaben beschweren zu können. Das das Echo für eine komplette Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht in diesem Forum so groß ist, lässt mich nur den Kopf schütteln, es zeigt mir nur die Fortführung der voranschreitenden Verwahrlosung von Prinzipien wie sie früher stärker in der Gesellschaft verankert waren. Engagement, Sozialcourage und Uneigennützigkeit.



vermischung? du weisst dass abiturienten im herbst eingezogen werden, die mörder und metzger im januar usw. und ne durchmischung findet dort auch nicht statt. hab ich jedenfalls nicht erfahren. gesellschaften ändern sich. wenn alle an prinzipien festgehalten hätten würden wir heutzutage immer noch hexen verbrennen ... 



> Die Wehrpflicht ist das legitime Kind der Demokratie.



die wehrpflicht ist überholt. demokratie heisst lediglich, dass die macht vom volk ausgeht. und wenn das volk (die mehrheit) hier keine mehr will, ein kleiner verbohrter kreis, diese aber beibehalten möchte, dann ist das keine demokratie mehr.



und durch die beibehaltung des zivildienstes wird die z.b. pflege von pflegebedürftigen auf ungelernte abgewälzt. der staat sollte lieber, statt seine bürger zu soldaten auszubilden, das geld in ausbildung und finanzierung der pfleger stecken.


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aber nur wieviel prozent? und wieso sollen menschen verpflichtet werden können, das töten zu lernen? wie hilft das der demokratie? schaffen wir doch die wehrpflicht ab und verpflichten die leute zum ... jonglieren lernen?!.  dann haben wir auch ne pflicht.



Mal wieder ein Vorurteil, das aus Unwissenheit besteht.

Wird die Polizei deiner Meinung auch zum "töten" ausgebildet ? Der normale Wehrpflichtige wird zum "Schützen" ausgebildet und er wird darin ausgebildet verantwortungsbewusst mit Waffen umzugehen. Er lernt, das eine Waffe kein Spielzeug ist und das sie das allerletzte Mittel ist, das man einsetzt.

Die Ausbildung ist sogar so gestaltet, das das oberste Ziel immer ist den Gegner ausser Gefecht zu setzen und nicht zu töten. Der normale Wehrpflichtige wird z.b. auch zum Wachsoldaten ausgebildet und dort heisst es klar : "Wenn schiessen, dann gezielt auf die Beine, ausser die Situation lässt dies nicht zu". Dazu gehören auch Rollenspiele, in denen ein "Feind" zunächst niedergeschossen und danach mit erster Hilfe versorgt wird.
Aus rein taktischer Sicht ist es auch effektiver einen Feind zu verwunden, da sich dann mindestens 1 weiterer Feind um den Verletzten kümmern muss ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Soldaten im Einsatz werden übrigens ebenfalls so ausgebildet. "Reden statt schiessen" heisst dort normalerweise das Motto. Leider kommt man bei manchen Menschen mit Reden nicht sehr weit und so werden die Waffen halt auch gebraucht. Primär dienen sie aber zum Selbstschutz.

In unserer Welt ist es leider so, das man z.b. in Afghanistan nicht ernst ernstgenommen wird, wenn man dort unbewaffnet herumlaufen würden.

Aber zeig mir einen Wehrpflichtigen, der gelernt hat wie man professionell einen Menschen tötet !!! Dies wäre nämlich die Voraussetzung für eine "Ausbildung zum töten". Dazu würden dann auch anatomische Kenntnisse gehören.....


----------



## sympathisant (26. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Vorurteil, das aus Unwissenheit besteht.
> 
> Wird die Polizei deiner Meinung auch zum "töten" ausgebildet ? Der normale Wehrpflichtige wird zum "Schützen" ausgebildet und er wird darin ausgebildet verantwortungsbewusst mit Waffen umzugehen. Er lernt, das eine Waffe kein Spielzeug ist und das sie das allerletzte Mittel ist, das man einsetzt.



ich muss bei ner anderen armee gewesen sein. 



> Die Ausbildung ist sogar so gestaltet, das das oberste Ziel immer ist den Gegner ausser Gefecht zu setzen und nicht zu töten. Der normale Wehrpflichtige wird z.b. auch zum Wachsoldaten ausgebildet und dort heisst es klar : "Wenn schiessen, dann gezielt auf die Beine, ausser die Situation lässt dies nicht zu".



da hiess bei uns (O-Ton): jochbein, nasenbein, brustbein ...



> Dazu gehören auch Rollenspiele, in denen ein "Feind" zunächst niedergeschossen und danach mit erster Hilfe versorgt wird.
> Aus rein taktischer Sicht ist es auch effektiver einen Feind zu verwunden, da sich dann mindestens 1 weiterer Feind um den Verletzten kümmern muss !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch ein verwundeter feind (schusswunde im bein) kann noch schiessen, granate werfen, funken ... 



> Die Soldaten im Einsatz werden übrigens ebenfalls so ausgebildet. "Reden statt schiessen" heisst dort normalerweise das Motto. Leider kommt man bei manchen Menschen mit Reden nicht sehr weit und so werden die Waffen halt auch gebraucht. Primär dienen sie aber zum Selbstschutz.



warum nicht eine kleinere gruppe besser ausbilden?



> In unserer Welt ist es leider so, das man z.b. in Afghanistan nicht ernst ernstgenommen wird, wenn man dort unbewaffnet herumlaufen würden.
> 
> Aber zeig mir einen Wehrpflichtigen, der gelernt hat wie man professionell einen Menschen tötet !!! Dies wäre nämlich die Voraussetzung für eine "Ausbildung zum töten". Dazu würden dann auch anatomische Kenntnisse gehören.....



uns wurde gezeigt, wie wir diverse waffen bedienen .. das reicht um zu töten.


----------



## vollmi (26. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> uns wurde gezeigt, wie wir diverse waffen bedienen .. das reicht um zu töten.



Jedes Kind kann eine Waffe bedienen. So viele Knöpfe muss man zum Laden und entsichern nun nicht drücken. Das reicht zum Töten

Aber wenn einem der Waffengebrauch wirklich beigebracht wird, dann meist auch mit dem Hintergedanken dass man genau weiss was man da in Händen hält nämlich kein Spielzeug. Wie eine Waffe gehandhabt wird so das keiner verletzt wird.
Die Schiessgrundregel etc.

Eigentlich alles was den Umgang mit Waffen sicherer macht.

Und wenn euch in der Army beigebracht wurde auf den Kopf die Brust usw  zu schiessen wenn man den Gegner auch einfach Mannstoppend ausschalten könnte, hat man da irgendwas verpasst oder du hast nicht aufgepasst.

Wenn man den Gegner wirklich nach Möglichkeit töten wollte, würde man in der Armee auch andere Munition verwenden und sicher keine Mannstopmunition.

mfG René


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

Das mit "Brustbein", "Nasenbein" etc. ist ein Witz, den man macht. Ernst gemeint ist dies aber nicht. Aber kommt sicher gut, wenn man dies vorm Truppendienstgericht sagen würde....

Das ein verwundeter Feind noch kämpfen kann ... naja.... nicht so viel Hollywoodfilme schauen. Das der bösewicht immernoch auf den Beinen steht obwohl er von etlichen Kugeln durchsiebt ist, ist einfach nur realitätsfremd.
Manche können in der Tat noch weiterkämpfen aber die meisten sind dann doch eher mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Je nach schwere der Verletzung.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen : Ich brauch keine Waffe um jemanden zu töten. Geh in deine Küche nimm das Küchenmesser und stich auf jemanden ein.... hey wunderbar du hast jemanden getötet. Und hey : Nen Küchenmesser kann man überall kaufen !!!

Es geht darum, das die Soldaten den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Waffe lernen. Warum wohl schreien die Ausbilder die Soldaten wohl am meisten an, wenn sie 

A : Die Waffe unbeabsichtigt auf jemanden richtigen
B : Die Waffe nicht gesichert ist
C : Die Waffe irgendwo liegen gelassen haben 

???

Die Soldaten lernen, das sie da eine grosse Verantwortung in den Händen halten und das es eben kein Spielzeug ist. So wie man einem kleinen Kind beibringt, das Schere & Messer keine Spielzeuge sind !


----------



## shadow24 (26. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die wehrpflicht ist überholt. demokratie heisst lediglich, dass die macht vom volk ausgeht. und wenn das volk (die mehrheit) hier keine mehr will, ein kleiner verbohrter kreis, diese aber beibehalten möchte, dann ist das keine demokratie mehr.


hast du zu deiner behauptung eine Quelle aus der hervorgeht das die meisten keine Wehrpflicht mehr haben wollen und wer der "kleine verbohrte Kreis" ist?


----------



## sympathisant (26. Oktober 2009)

letztendlich geht es ja nicht darum ob man in der bundeswehr zum töten ausgebildet wird oder nicht. meiner meinung nach sollte das sogar so sein. ein guter soldat muss auch (!) wissen, wie er einen feind ausschaltet. aber es bringt nichts, tausende auszubilden, die das nie wieder brauchen oder verwenden. dann lieber eine berufsarmee, die effektiv ist, gut ausgestattet ist, die entsprechend bezahlt wird und in der dann auch jeder einzelne bereit ist sein leben einzusetzen.

mit mehr- und minderheit hab ich mich auf den satz bezogen:

"Das das Echo für eine komplette Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht in diesem Forum so groß ist, lässt mich nur den Kopf schütteln, es zeigt ..."


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> *mit den augen roll*
> ohh ja wie sinnig wir schimpfen auf den bösen killerspielen rum und wie sehr sie unsere kinder zu amokläufern ausbilden und auf der anderen seite bringen wir ihnen das schießen bei
> 
> naja mir solls rechts ein wenn se mich wollen geh ich hin ansonst juhu!


Hm...habt ihr alle ne rosa Brille auf, oder macht ihr die augen gegenueber tatsachen zu?????

1. 
Wenn alle beim Heer waren, koennen sich alle verteidigen wenn es zum ernstfall kommt

2. 
Krieg ist in europe etwas so entferntes, unreales, dass ihr es einfach zu verdraengen versucht.
Wenn ein Heer seit Jahrzehnten bis auf ein paar leute niemanden ausgebildet hat, und dann ein Krieg beginnt, verreckt ihr alle, weil ihr gedacht habt das der Heer euch eh rettet. 

3. Den meisten leuten wird da auch wertvolle Disziplin beigebracht.
Die meisten habens bitter noetig mal von jemandem einen Tritt in den Arsch verpasst zu bekommen, weil sie sich einem Befehl wiedersetzt haben, den sie fuer unnoetig empfunden haben.

4.
Ist das ein dienst zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit, wie Noxiel es schoen sagte.
Oder wart das nicht ihr die ueber den verfall der Gesellschaft und Egoismus beschwerten? Jeder fuer sich dem anderen mit dem Ellbogen ins Gesicht?
Und hier sagt ihr "Es bringt mir nichts, will ich nicht?"

5.
"Man lernt das toeten"
Ist dass nicht so, dass ein toter Gegner weniger wert ist als ein verletzter? Dass wissen die Befehlshaber im Krieg doch, denn ein verletzter Soldat ist eine Last fuer die Gegner, er muss kuriert und verpflegt werden, statt einffach nur vergraben.



sympathisant schrieb:


> und warum soll das bei uns nicht auch funktionieren?


lies dich hier durch. Kein schwein wuerde aus "patriotismus" oder "Gemeinschaftssinn" hingehen.

Achja, ich habe das wort Patriotismus benutzt (Das in Russland, usa, schweiz, Tuerkei, und wasweissichnochalles was gutes ist) also jetzt kommen wieder die Nazi sprueche oder?


----------



## sympathisant (26. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm...habt ihr alle ne rosa Brille auf, oder macht ihr die augen gegenueber tatsachen zu?????
> 
> 1.
> Wenn alle beim Heer waren, koennen sich alle verteidigen wenn es zum ernstfall kommt



gelächter, du meinst der 45jährige papi der vor 32 jahren mal nen schützengraben gebuddelt hat und städnig nix getroffen hat, kann irgendjemanden verteidigen?



> 2.
> Krieg ist in europe etwas so entferntes, unreales, dass ihr es einfach zu verdraengen versucht.
> Wenn ein Heer seit Jahrzehnten bis auf ein paar leute niemanden ausgebildet hat, und dann ein Krieg beginnt, verreckt ihr alle, weil ihr gedacht habt das der Heer euch eh rettet.



wenn die leute gut ausgebildet sind, vertrau ich denen mehr als wehrdienstleistende, die im ernstfall die hose voll haben.



> 3. Den meisten leuten wird da auch wertvolle Disziplin beigebracht.
> Die meisten habens bitter noetig mal von jemandem einen Tritt in den Arsch verpasst zu bekommen, weil sie sich einem Befehl wiedersetzt haben, den sie fuer unnoetig empfunden haben.



und deswegen wehrpflicht wo nur 24% gezogen werden? lieber eltern beibringen, wie man kinder erzieht.



> 4.
> Ist das ein dienst zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit, wie Noxiel es schoen sagte.
> Oder wart das nicht ihr die ueber den verfall der Gesellschaft und Egoismus beschwerten? Jeder fuer sich dem anderen mit dem Ellbogen ins Gesicht?
> Und hier sagt ihr "Es bringt mir nichts, will ich nicht?"



wo ist das allgemeinheit, wenn tausende wehrpflichtige durch die wildnis rennen und krieg spielen, nebenbei betten bauen und fahrzeuge waschen. steckt das geld lieber in das gesundheitswesen. das ist für die allgemeinheit.



> 5.
> "Man lernt das toeten"
> Ist dass nicht so, dass ein toter Gegner weniger wert ist als ein verletzter? Dass wissen die Befehlshaber im Krieg doch, denn ein verletzter Soldat ist eine Last fuer die Gegner, er muss kuriert und verpflegt werden, statt einffach nur vergraben.



oke. man lernt das verletzten und verkrüppeln. ist das nun besser?



> lies dich hier durch. Kein schwein wuerde aus "patriotismus" oder "Gemeinschaftssinn" hingehen.
> 
> Achja, ich habe das wort Patriotismus benutzt (Das in Russland, usa, schweiz, Tuerkei, und wasweissichnochalles was gutes ist) also jetzt kommen wieder die Nazi sprueche oder?



letztendlich ist es ein beruf. wenn man geld bezahlt, werden leute den beruf ergreifen. wenn man dann für ne ordentliche ausbildung sorgt, dann rennen da weniger idioten rum als heute.

patriotismus seh ich als nicht negativ an. heisst für mich soviel wie identifizierung mit dem land in dem wir leben.


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Deine Meinung vertrete ich. /sign



Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign

Ich bin einfach für eine komplette abschaffung. Diese Zeit die man dort verbringt hätte man in 
andere Sachen investieren können, wie z.B Familie.


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich behaupte eher, das der Soldat lernt wann es sein muss zu "töten". Er kann unterscheiden ob er schiessen muss oder nicht ! Man muss auch lernen Situationen zu beurteilen.

Töten kann eigentlich jeder Mensch. Der Soldat lernt auf die die verschiedenen Aktionen mit entsprechenden Reaktionen zu antworten. ("Nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen")


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich behaupte eher, das der Soldat lernt wann es sein muss zu "töten". Er kann unterscheiden ob er schiessen muss oder nicht ! Man muss auch lernen Situationen zu beurteilen.
> 
> Töten kann eigentlich jeder Mensch. Der Soldat lernt auf die die verschiedenen Aktionen mit entsprechenden Reaktionen zu antworten. ("Nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen")


Mann kann jede aktion auf zwei arten auslegen.

Mann kan sagen "Man lernt Gefahren/aggressoren Kampfunfaehig zu machen (Sicht des Millitaers) Oder "Man lernt leute moeglichst brutal zu verletzen" (Sicht von symphatisant)


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt geht das Thema schon wieder in Richtung "Ist die Armee boese?" - und dazu gibt es bereits ausreichend Diskussionen. Hier soll es um die Verkuerzung der Wehrpflicht bzw. um eine komplette Abschaffung selbiger gehen.

Wie ich schon eher sagte: Die meisten Nachbarlaender (hier z.B. eine Uebersicht der Wehrformen innerhalb der NATO) haben die Wehrpflicht laengst abgeschafft oder dies schon fest (mit definierten Schritten und Zeiten) geplant. Heisst das nun (um hier der Argumentation Einzelner zu folgen), dass diese einfach zu dumm sind die enormen Vorteile der Wehrpflicht zu erkennen? Oder gar, dass diese Laender schon so verroht und vom Werteverfall betroffen sind, dass die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht nur noch eine logische Konsequenz des moralischen Niedergangs war? Haben sie sich gar von der Demokratie abgewandt, indem sie deren legitimes Kind (die Wehrpflicht) abgetrieben haben? Ich bin erschuettert! Lasst uns schnell eine Mauer um unsere Oase der vaterlandstreuen Glueckseeligkeit errichten!

Nein - mal ernsthaft: Es gibt sicher Argumente fuer und gegen die Wehrpflicht und es sei jedem selbst ueberlassen diese zu gewichten. Aber warum muss ich mich direkt als Egoist bezeichnen lassen wenn ich gegen eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht bin? Warum ist meine Meinung ein Zeichen der "Verwahrlosung von Prinzipien"? Irgendwie bekommt man bei der Diskussion hier den Eindruck, dass ein Rudel nicht mehr ganz so junger Leute versucht ihren Standpunkt zu sichern - zum Teil leider indem die "Gegenseite" als eine Menge unreifer Knaben diffamiert wird, denen man reinen Eigennutz unterstellt. 

Dabei gibt es doch in dem Zusammenhang genuegend "richtige" Argumente: Kosten, Effektivitaet, Nutzen fuer die Gesellschaft - nur so als Beispiele. Zum Thema Kosten gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten, die Einen sagen eine Berufsarmee waere guenstiger, da weniger Kosten fuer Ausbildung/Ausruestung usw. - und die Anderen meinen dafuer wuerden mit einer Freiwilligenarmee die Anwerbungskosten extrem steigen. Beim Thema Effektivitaet gibt es wahrscheinlich relativ wenig Streitpotential: Dass ein Berufssoldat ganz anderes leisten kann als ein Soldat nach 6 Monaten Wehrdienst duerfte jedem klar sein. Dann also der Nutzen fuer die Gesellschaft. Ich finde der Wehr-/Wehrersatzdienst ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits leistet man freilich einen Dienst fuer den Staat - andererseits hat das schnell zur Folge, dass die Leute meinen sie haetten ihre "erzwungene Pflicht" gegenueber dem Staat erfuellt und weitere Zeichen freiwilliger Solidaritaet waeren somit nicht noetig. Aus psychologischer Sicht ist nun mal "Ich kuemmere mich um Dich - dafuer musst Du dies und das machen..." nunmal nicht so effektiv wie "Ich kuemmere mich um Dich - und hab somit was bei Dir gut...". Das aeussert sich z.B. in der Einstellung zu Spenden/freiwilligen Arbeiten/Maezenatentum - was allesamt in anderen Laendern deutlich positiver ausgepraegt ist. Und noch etwas zum "vagen Vorteil sechs Monate früher eine Ausbildung anfangen zu können": Meint Ihr nicht, dass z.B. ein Arzt oder Wissenschaftler oder Sozialarbeiter oder Kindergaertner oder sonstwas in dem halben Jahr, die er laenger als ausgebildeter Arbeiter zur Verfuegung steht, mehr fuer die Gesellschaft leistet als im Wehr-/Wehrersatzdienst?

PS: Ich habe meinen Wehrersatzdienst laengst hinter mir - damals war der sogar laenger als der Wehrdienst zur gleichen Zeit und nachdem eine Reduzierung dieser Zeit beschlossen wurde habe ich sogar freiwillig die urspruengliche Zeit abgeleistet (natuerlich nicht komplett uneigennuetzig - das darauf folgende Semester ging halt nach der Zeitverkuerzung trotzdem nicht frueher los). Das nur um klar zu stellen, dass ich von einer Berufsarmee keinerlei persoenlichen Vorteil haette.


----------



## corak (26. Oktober 2009)

Seit dem Ende des kalten Krieges hat sich die politische Situation und auch die Situation weltweit was den möglichen Einsatzfall und die Aufgabenstellung einer europäischen Armee angeht grundlegend geändert. Neu beschafftes und jetzt schon unbrauchbares Kriegsgerät wie etwa der sündhaft teure PAH Tiger zusammen mit den dazugehörigen ebenfalls teuren und leider unnötig beschafften Panzerabwehrraketen, sind ein Beispiel für die Trägheit mit der sich die deutsche Regierung auf die neue Situation einstellt.

Die neue Aufgabenstellung für die Bundeswehr mit den Auslandseinsätzen in Krisengebieten um humanitäre Hilfe, Aufbauhilfe und Friedenssicherung zu erreichen benötigt sehr gut ausgebildete Spezialisten, die sich bewusst für diesen Job entschieden haben. Eine Ausbildung von 4 Monaten ist für dieses Tätigkeitsfeld vollkommen unzureichend. Um diese Aufgaben möglichst effektiv zu bewältigen, ist eine Berufsarmee eigentlich die Vorraussetzung. Desweiteren finde ich es fahrlässig junge Wehrpflichtige in solche Einsätze zu schicken, da die psychische Belastung in solchen Einsätzen relativ gross ist und eine Nachbetreuung dieser jungen Menschen aufgrund des schnellen Ausscheidens aus der Truppe nach dem Einsatz kaum gegeben ist.

Meiner Meinung nach würde sich die BRD einen grossen Gefallen tun, den notwenigen Schritt endlich zu gehen und die Wehrpflicht abzuschaffen. Zumal von Wehrgerechtigkeit schon lange nicht mehr gesprochen werden kann, wenn mittlerweile nur noch ein Bruchteil jedes Jahrgangs überhaupt eingezogen wird.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe damals auch Wehrersatzdienst geleistet und mich für 7 Jahre der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr
verpflichtet. Das ist nun 13 Jahre her und ich bin immernoch dabei. Mittlerweile Stadtjugendwart
und Zugführer und ich bin mir sicher mehr für die Gesellschaft geleistet zu haben, als es ein Wehrpflichtiger
in sechs oder neun Monaten je tun kann.


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wir sollten wieder zurück zum Thema kommen und das heisst Wehrpflicht - 6 Monate.

Das jetzt der Herr Guttenberg nun Verteidigungsminister ist hat mich auch überrascht. Bin gespannt wie er mit dem Thema Afghanistan umgeht. Herr Jung stand zwar hinter den Soldaten, hat aber wie die Regierung nicht viel über den Einsatz gesagt.
Wenn das mal kein Fehler war, denn mit dem Verteidigungsministerposten kann man sich ganz leicht die Karriere versauen, siehe Struck oder Scharping, die nach diesem Posten in der grossen Politik quasi kein Mitspracherecht mehr hatten !

Ich finde halt auch, das die Regierung reinen Tisch machen sollte und der Bevölkerung sagen sollte was die Soldaten am Hindukusch leisten !


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Meint Ihr nicht, dass z.B. ein Arzt oder Wissenschaftler oder Sozialarbeiter oder Kindergaertner oder sonstwas in dem halben Jahr, die er laenger als ausgebildeter Arbeiter zur Verfuegung steht, mehr fuer die Gesellschaft leistet als im Wehr-/Wehrersatzdienst?



Nein... wie auch? Schonmal nen 18 Jährigen Arzt gesehen?


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... wie auch? Schonmal nen 18 Jährigen Arzt gesehen?


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sich die Ausbildungsdauer durch den Wegfall der Wehrpflicht nicht aendert, so faengt man nicht nur frueher mit der Ausbildung an, sondern ist auch eher fertig und kann dann eher/laenger der gelernten Taetigkeit nachgehen. Deswegen schrieb ich auch "als ausgebildeter Arbeiter".


----------



## shadow24 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Oder gar, dass diese Laender schon so verroht und vom Werteverfall betroffen sind, dass die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht nur noch eine logische Konsequenz des moralischen Niedergangs war?


da du das Wort Werteverfall benutzt, fühle ich mich angesprochen,da ich es in meinem Post erwähnt habe...allerdings war es bei mir auf die Jugend gemünzt.
und ich steh auch nach wie vor zu der Behauptung...
das hat aber nichts mit meiner Meinung zum Grundwehrdienst zu tun.dazu hab ich nämlich mit keinem Wort Stellung genommen.ich hab lediglich auf Noxiels Kommentar reagiert.das möchte ich auch nochmal klarstellen


----------



## corak (26. Oktober 2009)

Das Beispiel des Artzes, der etwas für die Gesellschaft tut, ist aber sehr gestellt. Zum einen kommt es ganz darauf an in welchem Tätigkeitsfeld diese Person als Arzt arbeitet, als Schönheitschirurg ist sein Dienst für die Gesellschaft zumindest fragwürdig. Zweitens sind nicht alle eingezogenen Wehrpflichtigen angehende Ärzte oder sonst irgendwie im Dienstleistungssektor beschäftigt.

Zum Anderen leistet der Angehörige der Bundeswehr durch das Vertreten der Interessen der BRD im Inland (Katastrophenschutz) bzw der EU/NATO/UN (Auslandseinsätze) ebenfalls einen gesellschaftlichen Beitrag.
Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Beitrag gleichwertig und lediglich von der Qualtität der Ausbildung abhängig, die bei der jetzigen Dienstdauer kaum und bei der angestrebten Dauer gar nicht mehr gewährleistet werden kann.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Wehrpflicht zu verkürzen ist neben Schattenhaushalt und der 2345234. Gesundheitsreform in 10 Jahren das dümmste, was diese noch nicht mal vereidigte Regierung beschlossen hat. Es ist n schlichter Kompromiss zwischen den beiden Parteien, um sagen zu können man wäre sich einig. Helfen tut das überhaupt nicht. Die Bundeswehr ist innerhalb Deutschlands auf die wehrpflichtigen Rekruten angewiesen. Billiger wird das ganze auch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, schließlich bedeuten verkürzte Intervalle mehr neues Material in kürzerer Zeit.
Nach 3 Monaten Grundausbildung wird man dann letztendlich dahin versetzt, wo man den Rest des Dienstes abarbeitet was in 3 Monaten schlichtweg nichts weiter als in das Gebiet einarbeiten bedeutet. Kaum angekommen verschwindet man schon wieder. Reibungsloser Ablauft über einen längeren Zeitraum: No wai.
Desweiteren ist fragwürdig, was mit den Rekruten am Arbeitsmarkt passiert. War es heute Gang und Gebe nach der Schule oder nach dem Bund eine vergleichsweise kurze Auszeit zu haben, bevor man sich auf die neue Aufgabe im Leben stürzt. Ganz anders wird das nach der Reform aussehen:  Im Idealfall wird man relativ zeitnah nach Schulabschluss eingezogen, dient ein halbes Jahr - bekommt dafür auch noch weniger Geld als vorher - und lebt dann ein halbes Jahr von Hartz IV bevor es weitergeht. Der Endeffekt ist also: Den jungen Männern wird weiterhin ein Jahr für Ausbildung/Studium geklaut, sie stehen finanziell schlechter da als mit der alten Regelung und den Lebenslauf schmückt nun noch ein Einschub namens "arbeitssuchend". 
Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Das Beispiel des Artzes, der etwas für die Gesellschaft tut, ist aber sehr gestellt. Zum einen kommt es ganz darauf an in welchem Tätigkeitsfeld diese Person als Arzt arbeitet, als Schönheitschirurg ist sein Dienst für die Gesellschaft zumindest fragwürdig. Zweitens sind nicht alle eingezogenen Wehrpflichtigen angehende Ärzte oder sonst irgendwie im Dienstleistungssektor beschäftigt.


Du hast Recht - das Beispiel ist gestellt. Allerdings auch nicht mehr als der hohe Gesellschaftliche Nutzen der Wehr-/Wehrersatzpflicht. Beispiel Zivildienst. Viele der Stellen dort waeren auch mit aehnlichen Kosten als "richtige" Arbeitsstellen anbietbar. Ich habe z.B. eine Art Hausmeister/Gaertner gespielt - das haette auch eine richtige Arbeitsstelle sein koennen, ein Arbeitsloser haette dann Arbeit gefunden. Waere das nicht mehr gesellschaftlicher Nutzen als wenn ich die gleiche Arbeit mache und jemand, der den Job gern haette, ihn nicht bekommt weil es ja Zivis gibt?



> Zum Anderen leistet der Angehörige der Bundeswehr durch das Vertreten der Interessen der BRD im Inland (Katastrophenschutz) bzw der EU/NATO/UN (Auslandseinsätze) ebenfalls einen gesellschaftlichen Beitrag.


Kein Wehrdienstleistender ist bei irgendwelchen Auslandseinsaetzen dabei. Dieser von Dir genannte gesellschaftliche Beitrag ist ein Beitrag der von Berufssoldaten geleistet wird.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Der Endeffekt ist also: Den jungen Männern wird weiterhin ein Jahr für Ausbildung/Studium geklaut, sie stehen finanziell schlechter da als mit der alten Regelung und den Lebenslauf schmückt nun noch ein Einschub namens "arbeitssuchend".


Das ist wahr. Die Ausbildungen werden halt trotzdem im Spaetsommer/Herbst losgehen und bei vielen Studiengaengen kann man halt weiterhin nur im Wintersemester anfangen koennen.


----------



## corak (26. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kein Wehrdienstleistender ist bei irgendwelchen Auslandseinsaetzen dabei. Dieser von Dir genannte gesellschaftliche Beitrag ist ein Beitrag der von Berufssoldaten geleistet wird.



Das ist nicht richtig. Ein Freund von mir war als Marinesoldat im Rahmen seines Wehrdienstes auf einem Zerstörer in der Adria. Und dieses Schiff war dort im Auftrag der Nato unterwegs. Zum anderen gibt es nicht nur Berufssoldaten sondern auch Zeitsoldaten, die ihren Wehrdienst lediglich im Anschluss verlängern. Und diese Soldaten werden auch in Krisengebieten eingesetzt.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

also zur marine kommt man doch nur wenn man sich freiwillig meldet oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Dietrich (26. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kein Wehrdienstleistender ist bei irgendwelchen Auslandseinsaetzen dabei. Dieser von Dir genannte gesellschaftliche Beitrag ist ein Beitrag der von Berufssoldaten geleistet wird.






corak schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Ein Freund von mir war als Marinesoldat im Rahmen seines Wehrdienstes auf einem Zerstörer in der Adria. Und dieses Schiff war dort im Auftrag der Nato unterwegs. Zum anderen gibt es nicht nur Berufssoldaten sondern auch Zeitsoldaten, die ihren Wehrdienst lediglich im Anschluss verlängern. Und diese Soldaten werden auch in Krisengebieten eingesetzt.




@Corak

War dein Freund zufällig "FWDL" (freiwillig Wehrdienst leistender)? 

@Ogil

Die "FWDL" rekrutieren sich aus den Grundwehrdienstleistenden!

MfG


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja, man sollte da doch klar unterscheiden.

Wehrpflichter = 9 Monate

Dann kann man bis auf 23 Monate verlängern und man ist dann freiwilliger Wehrdienstleistender.
Die nächste Stufe ist dann Soldat auf Zeit, beginnt bei 2 Jahren und kann bis zu 18 Jahre gehen.
Danach kommen dann die Berufssoldaten. Der Unterschied ergibt sich aus dem Berufsstatus den den diese haben. SaZ und BS sind Beamte während GWDL und FWDL Wehrpflichtige sind.

Aber um auf das vertreten und repräsentative Auftreten der BRD zu kommen: 

Der normale Wehrpflichtige kann im Inland beim Katastrophenschutz eingesetzt werden und wäre dort repräsentativ. UND :
*
AUF SCHIFFEN. Egal wo sich das Schiff befindet, rein rechtlich gesehen ist das Deck auf dem Schiff Teil des deutsches Hoheitsgebietes und somit verlässt man Deutschland nicht, auch wenn man sich mit dem Schiff  vor der Küste von Afrika befindet!!! Und deswegen können dort auch Wehrpflichtige eingesetzt werden.*

Und dann gibts ja noch das Wachbatallion, welches die Staatsleute aller Länder in Berlin begrüsst !


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja sorry - diese Unterscheidung habe ich nicht getroffen. Habe alles ausserhalb der Wehrpflicht als Berufssoldat benannt und nicht in wirkliche Berufssoldaten, Zeitsoldaten usw. unterteilt. Eigentlich waere es ja auch richtiger von einer Freiwilligenarmee anstatt von einer Berufsarmee zu sprechen.


----------



## skyline930 (26. Oktober 2009)

6 Monate? Wie soll der Ausbilder da was schaffen?
Naja mir egal, sofern ich für tauglich erklärt werde, werde ich mich eh für ne längere Zeit verpflichten.

Ansonsten: Dickes GZ an die Pussys die es nicht geschafft haben sich ausmustern zu lassen.


----------



## Hubautz (26. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> *
> AUF SCHIFFEN. Egal wo sich das Schiff befindet, rein rechtlich gesehen ist das Deck auf dem Schiff Teil des deutsches Hoheitsgebietes und somit verlässt man Deutschland nicht, auch wenn man sich mit dem Schiff  vor der Küste von Afrika befindet!!! Und deswegen können dort auch Wehrpflichtige eingesetzt werden.*



Nichts für ungut, aber diese Argumentation ist geradezu peinlich lächerlich. Ich weiß, dass das nicht auf deinem Mist gewachsen ist, aber es ist trotzdem grotesk.


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber diese Argumentation ist geradezu peinlich lächerlich. Ich weiß, dass das nicht auf deinem Mist gewachsen ist, aber es ist trotzdem grotesk.




Ja aber so ist das deutsche Recht bzw. allgemein so auf der Welt. Dies gilt natürlich nur solange sich das Schiff in internationalen Gewässern befindet. Bei den USA ist ein flugzeugträger z.b. auch als Staatsgebiet klassifiziert !

Allgemein gilt : "Wo deutsches Recht Anwendung findet, handelt es sich auch im deutsches Staatsgebiet". Das gilt auch für Botschaften oder Stützpunkte Gibt da aber noch Sonderrechte. Ob ein Wehrpflichtiger das Land verlässt hängt ja von dem Weg ab. Wenn er nach Afghanistan fliegt überfliegt er vermutlich irgendwann die deutsche Grenze und wäre dann im Ausland. Geht man aber in Kiel an Bord eines Schiffes und dieses fährt dann in den Atlantik hat man die BRD rein rechtlich gesehen nicht verlassen.

Klingt bescheuert... das weiss ich selber.


----------



## Ol@f (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie lang wird die Umsetzung von 9 auf 6 Monate denn in etwa dauern?


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2009)

Also 6 Monate Wehrdienst kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.
Was bitteschön soll denn da enem Rekruten vermittelt werden - in dieser sehr kurzen Zeit?

Entweder sie bleiben bei 12 Monaten - oder noch besser -
sie schaffen eine Berufsarmee, welche sich in anderen Ländern schon gut bewährt hat.

Als nächsten Schritt würde ich sogar keine Rekruten in einen kritischen Auslandseinsatz schicken.
Bei 6 Monaten Ausbildung -  ja eher noch weniger - ist das in meinen Augen ein Nevercomeback-Einsatz -
einfach unverantwortlich den "quasi Kindern" gegenüber!
In solche Krisengebiete sollten erfahrene, reife Persönlichkeiten und keine so manche Hitzköpfe.

Zur Zeit werden sie von CoD und Konsorten weggeholt, was ja unerwünschte Spiele sind - 
und dürfen dafür gleich Reality CoD spielen - irgendwie fraglich ...

Dann - und das hat die letzten Diskussionen um den Afghanistan-Einsatz ausgelöst -
sollten sich unsere Herren mal klar werden, wozu diese Einsätze.
Erst hieß es, sie seien dorthin zum Schutz der Bevölkerung entsandt.
Warum wird dann aber geduldet, daß sie aktiv bei dem Kriegstreiben mitmischen?

Und zu den ganzen Einsätzen und dem Alter der Soldaten fällt mir gerade nur noch ein ...


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also 6 Monate Wehrdienst kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.
> Was bitteschön soll denn da enem Rekruten vermittelt werden - in dieser sehr kurzen Zeit?
> 
> Entweder sie bleiben bei 12 Monaten - oder noch besser -
> ...



Erm... Wehrpflichtige dürfen und werden auch nicht in einem Auslandseinsatz eingesetzt. Das mit den Marineschiffen ist ein Sonderrecht.

Um an einem Auslandseinsatz teilnehmen zu können muss man mindestens ein FWDL, freiwillig Längerdienender sein und diesen kann das auch nicht befohlen werden. Sie müssen von sich aus wollen.

Anders bei den SaZ oder BS, die auch zu einem Einsatz befohlen werden können.

Ich empfehle dir dich auch mal besser zu informieren, was den Afghanistaneinsatz betrifft. Was bitte ist für dich Kriegstreiben ? Der Kampf gegen die Taliban, Extremisten und Fanatiker ? Glaubst du man kann die Bevölkerung vor Selbstmordattentätern schützen, indem man sich mit Gewehr auf einen Marktplatz stellt ? Und gedulet wird dies auch nicht, Kämpfen gehört mit zum Mandat. Das Bundestagsmandat für den Einsatz besteht aus 4 Säulen, wenn man so will die da wären :

- Schützen
- Wiederaufbau
- Ausbildung
- Kämpfen

Das Mandat schliesst sogar mit ein, das Bundeswehrsoldaten überall in Afghanistan eingesetzt werden können (nicht nur im Norden), sofern dies geschieht um verbündeten Streitkräften zu helfen. 
Ehrlich gesagt sollte man dich in ein Flugzeug setzen und dich über Afghanistan abwerfen damit du dir mal ein Bild machen kannst wie es den Menschen dort ergeht. Wenn eine ganze Familie von Fanatikern brutalst ausgelöscht wird, weil der Vater handel mit einer westlichen Firma betrieben hat. Wo Kinder Sprengstoffwesten umgeschnallt bekommen um sie auf westliche Stützpunkte zulaufen zu lassen und man ihnen sagt, das man ihre Familie ermordet, wenn sie es nicht tun.
Da ist nix mit heiler Welt wie du sie hier kennst.


Auf die Frage davor : Bis Januar 2011 soll die Umstellung beendet sein laut Koalitionsvertrag.


----------



## Ol@f (26. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Auf die Frage davor : Bis Januar 2011 soll die Umstellung beendet sein laut Koalitionsvertrag.


Hmm, dann wird mich das ja nicht mehr betreffen *Glück gehabt*. Sonst wär jetzt meine komplette Planung für den Ars..


----------



## corak (26. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du hast Recht - das Beispiel ist gestellt. Allerdings auch nicht mehr als der hohe Gesellschaftliche Nutzen der Wehr-/Wehrersatzpflicht. Beispiel Zivildienst. Viele der Stellen dort waeren auch mit aehnlichen Kosten als "richtige" Arbeitsstellen anbietbar. Ich habe z.B. eine Art Hausmeister/Gaertner gespielt - das haette auch eine richtige Arbeitsstelle sein koennen, ein Arbeitsloser haette dann Arbeit gefunden. Waere das nicht mehr gesellschaftlicher Nutzen als wenn ich die gleiche Arbeit mache und jemand, der den Job gern haette, ihn nicht bekommt weil es ja Zivis gibt?



Noch zu diesem Thema..
Das was du sagst klingt zwar im ersten Moment richtig, ist aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Im grössten Bereich in dem Zivildienstleistende eingesetzt werden, im Pflegebereich, gibt es auch mit Zivildienstleistenden ein Arbeitskräfte Defizit, das aber bewusst in Kauf genommen wird. Bei wegfallenden Zivi Stellen werden diese wohl kaum neu ausgeschrieben sondern fallen als zusätzliche Stunden auf die derzeit Beschäftigten zurück.

Schon mit Zivildienstleistenden herscht ein deutlicher Mangel an Fachkräften im Pflegebereich, der nicht behoben wird. Zu behaupten, Zivildienstleistende würden Arbeitslosen eine Stelle "wegnehmen" ist da relativ naiv. Geh mal in ein Altenheim und schau dir mal an wieviele Pfleger pro Station/Etage du antriffst. Da kann von Pflege eigentlich keine Rede mehr sein. Das ist eher Massenabfertigung.

Aber das geht etwas am Thema vorbei..


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2009)

@ Stancer

Was willst Du mir denn jetzt von Krieg erzählen?

Und so, wie Du Dich gerade ausdrückst, scheinst Du ja dort live mitzumischen -
da Du Dich ja anscheinend besser auskennst, wie Soldaten aus Interviews, die erzählen, wie was gelaufen ist -
und das sehr sehr oft nicht planmäßig.

Und was das aus dem Flugzeugwerfen betrifft ... das würde ich ja mal ganz schnell editieren!

gn8


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

Nein ich war noch nicht im Einsatz, wenn das deine Frage war aber ich informiere mich trotzdem darüber. Von Krieg hab ich ausserdem gar nichts erzählt !

Das mit dem "Aus dem Flugzeugwerfen" war auch nicht wörtlich gemeint. Vielmehr wünsche ich mir manchmal, das man manche Kritiker einfach mal nach Afghanistan bringt und sie sich ansehen sollten warum die Menschen dort unsere Hilfe brauchen.


----------



## corak (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Bundeswehr muss in Afghanistan sehr aufpassen nicht zwischen die Fronten zu geraten. Die Lage dort ist extrem kompliziert wie sie es in jedem Konflikt mit nicht klar definiertem Frontverlauf ist. Mit eines der grössten Probleme der Bundeswehr dort ist im Moment, dass sie zum Teil den Schutz ihrer eigenen Soldaten nicht gewährleisten können weil ihnen einfach das Gerät dazu fehlt und sie auf die Hilfe verbündeter Streitkräfte angewiesen sind. Von Kriegstreiben kann man denke ich nicht sprechen und solange dafür nicht ein Beweis genannt wird, ist das für mich eher populistische Meinungsmache.

Ist aber alles langsam relativ OT..


----------



## Stancer (26. Oktober 2009)

Gut gesagt Corak... , denn leider ist es wirklich so, das man nicht sagen kann "Du bist der Feind und du bist der Freund und da hinten ist die Front" wie man es von klassischen Konflikten her kennt. Der vermeintliche Freund entpuppt sich dann plötzlich als Feind und der geglaubte Feind ist in wirklichkeit ein Freund (unschuldiger Mensch).... beides hat fatale Folgen !

Aber bitte wieder zurück zum Thema ^^ Wir sind immernoch bei der Wehrpflicht.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2009)

Das Ganze ist ein heitles Thema, bei dem selbst Spezialisten sich nicht ganz einig sind.

Das was ich schrieb ist nur meine persönliche Auffassung -
was nicht heißt, daß sie auch richtig ist.

Ich habe Armee etc. noch nie gemocht.
Ich hatte 2 Musterungen - 
1x total verweigert 1986 (mit anschließendem Angebot einer kostenlosen Wohnung^^) -
1x ausgemustert 1991 (wegen meinem Unfall)

Ich habe meinen Onkel fast bis in den Tod mitgepflegt, der lange sehr unter den Kriegsfolgen litt.

Ich meine, Wehrdienst sollte freiwillig werden und nicht wie jetzt, Wehrpflicht.
Zudem denke ich, alles was unter Zwang geschieht (fast alles) - macht wenig Sinn, auf Dauer.


----------



## Stancer (27. Oktober 2009)

Muss mich nochmal korrigieren was den Einsatz von Wehrpflichtigen im Ausland betrifft.

Wehrpflichtige können auch im Ausland eingesetzt werden, dürfen aber nicht an Einsätzen teilnehmen. Hab mich heute mal mit jemandem von der Marine unterhalten.
D.h. ein an Bord einer Fregatte eingesetzter GWDL befindet sich nicht auf einem Einsatz. Wird das Schiff aber dann zu einem Einsatz abkommandiert gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.

1. Der Wehrpflichtige unterschreibt eine Erklärung, das er sich freiwillig für den Einsatz meldet.
2. Der Wehrpflichtige muss auf ein anderes Schiff oder in einem Stützpunkt gebracht werden, das nicht am Einsatz teilnimmt, wenn er dies wünscht.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Oktober 2009)

generell wird es mit der sechsmonatigen wehrpflicht wieder teurer für den steuerzahler. da mehr leute gezogen werden müssen und demzufolge mehr leute ausgebildet, eingekleidet, verpflegt und bezahlt werden müssen.

die verkürzung macht für mich daher noch weniger sinn als die beibehaltung einer 10 (oder früher 12) -monatigen wehrpflicht. zumal die leute, die direkt nach der schule gezogen werden, dann noch n halbes jahr warten müssen bevor sie mit ihrer ausbildung anfangen können.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Oktober 2009)

ich denke genauso...wenn man vorher noch diskutieren konnte über Sinn oder Unsinnn von Wehrdienst,so wird die Tätigkeit ab einem 6monatigen Zeitraun ad absurdum geführt.
spätestens durch die neu entstehenden Kosten und die "Nutzung" eines Personals welches effektiv(abzüglich Urlaub,Krankheit,etc) maximal 4 Monate im Dienst ist wird der Grundwehrdienst überflüssig...
den einzigen Vorteil den ich durch die 6 Monate sehen würde ist der, das mehr Personal eingestellt werden könnte um den ständigen Zustrom an neuen Wehrdienstleistenden Herr zu werden.aber die Kostenspirale wäre unglaublich udn somit wieder nicht umsetzbar...
Ergo: entweder bleibts wie es ist,oder ganz abschaffen.diese angestrebte Zwitterlösung schafft mehr Probleme als das sie welche löst....


----------

